# TT seat swap DIY



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My original post is more of a running blog with lots of ups and downs and general conversation, so I decided to boil it down into a DIY.

Not quite plug and play, unfortunately, but it is doable.

Last November I got interested in the possibility of swapping seats to get something with better support for track days, better materials, and some style points. The seats in the Mk2 TT were attractive because, while not Recaros, they are a drop-in mechanical fit and are pretty sexy. I have ridden in two R8s that had what looked to be identical seats. I have heard that S4 Recaros fit as well, but I was more sure about the TTs.

I got disappointed by a local wrecker's set that ended up having water damage and potential mold issues. The rear seats had black spots on the alcantara, so I wasn't willing to risk it. I have since seen front seat pairs selling for between $375 and $890 just to give an idea of price range. Try to get pictures of whatever you buy if you can't see them in person. There are multiple versions and trims for the seats. Full leather or leather/alcantara, folding seat back (coupe) or fixed with leather loop (roadster), power or manual, etc.










(They later sold for full asking price, I was told.) So I widened the search and found a pair halfway across the country. 


















Unfortunately, they cut the wiring harness. At least they included the plugs and I requested the sockets from the car side to help figure out the wiring. There was some bolster wear, but I found a product called "Black Leather Jacket" that promised to be easy to use and capable of hiding it. I was pleasantly surprised by the results.


















The first hurdle was the fact that the plugs in the A3 are completely different. I wanted to be able to swap back to my old seats or sell them for maximum value, so I ended up buying a set of new plugs from the dealer. The contact ends of the TT wiring do not fit these plugs, so I got repair wires to splice onto the TT seat harness. I paid for a day of access to the audi tech. lit. site and downloaded schematics for the TT and A3 and spent a day identifying then matching up the wire colors and pins. Here is what I came up with. The box labeled "new" is mostly for my reference, since that is the only wiring that I had to add for my car configuration. If you need new plug modules, the dealer can look up the right parts based on the P?N of the receptacle in the car floor.


















I took a few quick measurements of the inside edges of the bolsters and found the TT to be about 1" narrower on both the bottom and back as well as about 1" longer front to back on the seat bottom. The bolsters are steeper angled, so this wasn't a snugger fit for me, just more supportive when you contact the edges. The alcantara is also really grippy.

The nasty surprise came when I installed the passenger seat and got air bag codes and inactive passenger bag. Turns out the wrecker removed and sold the J706 occupancy sensor control module from the bottom of the seat and I didn't realize it. They sent me an A3 seat bottom with intact sensor to swap. Since there were stickers saying not to unplug them, I took it out as a unit and after much effort got it into the TT seat without completely stripping the cover. You can search youtube for tips on how to remove seat covers. 


















It was exactly the same as the TT sensor pad, so it fit ok after some wrangling in tight spaces. Here is the one from the TT seat:










Note that when unplugging the airbag portion of the harness, the battery is supposed to be disconnected and you should touch the striker on the door frame to discharge static electricity. There was still an adaptation to do in VAG COM to get the car to accept the new J706 unit, but after that, the codes cleared and the airbags are all active when appropriate, with full OEM functionality for child / adult. Here is the info. for VAGCOM: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index...29_Airbag_9.41 I was able to do the adaptation with my VAD (HPA's Palm based tool).

So here is the final result.


















Cheers!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice DIY, However, I'm still drafting you (JR) when it's time to do mine  although beer and pizza will be included.

With all of the relevant parts and tools handy how long do you think the overall took including coding?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> Nice DIY, However, I'm still drafting you (JR) when it's time to do mine  although beer and pizza will be included.
> 
> With all of the relevant parts and tools handy how long do you think the overall took including coding?


Haha - sure thing. 

Maybe skotti can remember better since he just did it.

Disconnect battery - 15 minutes (for the VR6 anyway, including checking pressure on the spare)
Remove old seats - 15 minutes
Cut old plugs and splice to new seats - 1 hour
Remove occupancy sensor from both seats and install A3 sensor into TT seat - 2 to 3 hours
Install new seats - 15 minutes
Clear codes, run adaptation - 15 minutes
Reconnect battery and button up - 15 minutes

So about 4-5 hours?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds about right (battery disconnect a few minutes faster on the 2.0T )!
My pax seat came with all components, so I didn't have to put in the seat occupancy sensor module. The TT module will work- VAGCOM basic reset and adaptation, and no airbag lights!
Perhaps adding 30 minutes to decide whether to cut connectors off the old seats vs. buying TT connectors? lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

skotti said:


> My pax seat came with all components, so I didn't have to put in the seat occupancy sensor module. The TT module will work- VAGCOM basic reset and adaptation, and no airbag lights!


Awesome!


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

2 questions..
Where did you find Black Leather Jacket?

How do the TT seats sit in comparison to the stock seats? Are they a little higher?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

capcrnchdub said:


> 2 questions..
> Where did you find Black Leather Jacket?
> 
> How do the TT seats sit in comparison to the stock seats? Are they a little higher?


Amazon

I found the height to be about the same. It seems that the manual adjust seats sit higher though.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

I MIGHT do this swap. I found a great looking set out of a wrecked 09 TT for $375 with $395 shipping both have heated seats and powered. Just waiting to see if my wife gets her school loan check or not.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

20thGTIMAN said:


> I MIGHT do this swap. I found a great looking set out of a wrecked 09 TT for $375 with $395 shipping both have heated seats and powered. Just waiting to see if my wife gets her school loan check or not.


But the dryness! J/K looks like a good deal for those seats.:thumbup:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

JRutter said:


> But the dryness! J/K looks like a good deal for those seats.:thumbup:


ahhaha Yes that damm dryness. Hopefully if I get them some leather treatment will bring it back.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

I know it wasn't an issue for you but maybe you came across the answer to my question in your search: is there wiring provision for the electric seats in A3's that don't come with them from the factory? I have electric driver but manual passenger w/both heated seats.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I had the same options: heated but not powered. You can add wires to the plugs but the wiring itself is not present. 


-JR


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Now you just need to install a seat memory module.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

bump for presns3

WIRES:
000-979-009-E (3 EA)
000-979-015-EA (3 EA)
000-979-019-E (1 EA)
000-979-021-E (2 EA)
000-979-135-E (2 EA)
000-979-227-E (2 EA)

For the housings, you can get the numbers off of your existing plugs.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> bump for presns3
> 
> WIRES:
> 000-979-009-E (3 EA)
> ...


Thanks John!! 
I got a lot of work in store for me..


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

When you have more questions, just ask!


----------



## GIACUser (May 12, 2010)

*Just wanted to say thank you - great post!! - really helped me!!*

Thank you so much for all the work done on this seat swap. I picked up a set up seats from an Audi TT-S for my VW MKV GTI. Very nice upgrade. Your information really helped today. I just wanted you to know how much I appreciated all of your research, documentation etc. Everything is working - almost. I just need to deal with an occupancy sensor error of some sort so I can get rid the air bag to work correctly. 

I can't clear these errors codes to do adaptation but I will figure out what is wrong eventually but I love the seats and they look great in the MKV GTI

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component and/or Version: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Software Coding: 0013899
Work Shop Code: WSC 01269 785 00200
Additional Info: 1K0959339G BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007 
Additional Info: Geraet 00200
VCID: 6CD770FB4F61AC41A27-8039
2 Faults Found:


02688 - Control Module for Seat Occupant Recognition (J706); Not Calibrated 
000 - - - MIL ON
02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (G453) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice! Glad it helped.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Update from Brent regarding driver side seat heater:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

JRutter- TT seats look awesome..:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Update from Brent regarding driver side seat heater:


Good ol brenty figuring **** out.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Good ol brenty figuring **** out.


Good ol' Ponto, padding his post count 

(Also pot, kettle, etc...)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Good ol' Ponto, padding his post count
> 
> *(Also pot, kettle, etc...)*


I have been away for a while, the masses have been catching up to me!! 

(And I thought you didn't have time for group chat, but have time for forum?! tsk tsk) :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for doing the research on this! I just bought a pair of these seats for my 2012 Beetle, and your wiring info will go a long way to help me get these setup!


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi,


I´m developing one project right now, look what I´m trying to do:
I want to build one chair using one audi a8 seat, why? Because I can set the adjustments using the commands of the seat and make it warm or cold.

The seat has heater and ventilation, massage settings and adjustments for almost all the seat parts.

here is the problem, I found one A8 seat cheap and is working as it should, but I noticed that the deep adjustments are made in the LCD panel inside of the A8, I found the LCD panel and the HVAC control for heat the seat on eBay for 250$, no problem to buy, but here is my question, Do I need one central module or If I plug all together the seat will work with all commands?

Or another option will be : Take all the cables out and wire each one to a new panel with new buttons for each motor/function.


Thanks
Robert


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

A8 D4

which one I need to jump together to get the side panel of buttons to adjust all the motors from the seat?




















I found the phase and the neutral in the RED PLUG, but can´t get the phase to power up the side panel


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The A6 seat looks a lot different. No idea other than red and brown wires in the red housing were power for the TT seats. They have no integration to central electronics other than basic switches though.


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

JRutter said:


> The A6 seat looks a lot different. No idea other than red and brown wires in the red housing were power for the TT seats. They have no integration to central electronics other than basic switches though.



yah

I´m trying to find the wiring diagram for that...no success


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I paid for 24 hour access and downloaded all docs that I needed.

https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

JRutter said:


> I paid for 24 hour access and downloaded all docs that I needed.
> 
> https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do



I tried several times and the site keeps saying ''Format of OrgID field is not valid'' what is this?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Shorten the address maybe? It is the official site for audi docs in pdf format. You can register and get access to download them.


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

JRutter said:


> Shorten the address maybe? It is the official site for audi docs in pdf format. You can register and get access to download them.



I sent an email for them and is only for stores/mechanics, not for final customers like me


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

hotsauce2007 said:


> I sent an email for them and is only for stores/mechanics, not for final customers like me


Go to MyErwin and register as an individual. I think from there you can pay for a 24 hour access. It has been a couple of years, so I don't remember the details.


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

JRutter said:


> Go to MyErwin and register as an individual. I think from there you can pay for a 24 hour access. It has been a couple of years, so I don't remember the details.


The seat and the bases made with stainless.










.

doing the threads for the screws.










.

Done











.

Back












.

Side












.

Now I will fix the support for the battery and start with the wiring
=]


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

hotsauce2007 said:


> The seat and the bases made with stainless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was going in a car this whole time... :screwy:


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

TBomb said:


> I thought this was going in a car this whole time... :screwy:


no, thats why i need the diagram to power it up outside and use as a chair...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

hotsauce2007 said:


> no, thats why i need the diagram to power it up outside and use as a chair...


Yeah, it makes a lot more sense now...


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, it makes a lot more sense now...



can´t find it, 


i really want to power it up, maybe I will try to power up all the positives except for the YELLOW plug ( air bag )


----------



## hotsauce2007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Finally I´ve found the wiring diagram for the A8 Seat, here is:










And here is the complete PDF with all the wiring information:

TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free


----------



## BringerOdeath (Feb 28, 2013)

I picked up TT seats for a VERY good price at a local wreckers place. I had been trying to find leather GTI seats for my 2 Door GTI which seams to be impossible to find and the 4 door seats don't recline forward to let passengers in....... So I figured this would be the next best bet. I also pulled some harnesses from a B6 passat that had power drivers seat, that were the same as the GTI. The drivers Socket under the seat looks like it will work as it has enough pins and the passat harness already has the 2 power cables I need. The problem is that the passenger black 10 pinconnector socket only has 3 pins , so if i added more wires to it, they would connect to anything..... Would I have to splice into the power for the heated seats? I don't think this would be constant power.

Also, Does anyone know if the A5/S5 rear seats will fit our cars? It would match the TT seats very well and are designed for a 2 door car....


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

So, the passenger seat is not adjustable now, or you wired it up yourself for adjustability? The seats I have coming only have their own wiring, the rest of the body harness was sold 
So from your post, I can get a set of Mk 2 connectors and hook them up to my A3 chassis seat harness? But to get the passenger seat to adjust, I'll have to run wire to deliver power to the seat motors.... I'm hoping if I keep reading this thread, it will all become clear 



JRutter said:


> I had the same options: heated but not powered. You can add wires to the plugs but the wiring itself is not present.
> 
> 
> -JR


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I just ran a 12V splice from the driver side over to the passenger side to tie into the seat motors.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Wahoo! :thumbup:



JRutter said:


> Yes, I just ran a 12V splice from the driver side over to the passenger side to tie into the seat motors.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

JRutter, these repair wires can fit into any of the housings, right?

kgw



JRutter said:


> bump for presns3
> 
> WIRES:
> 000-979-009-E (3 EA)
> ...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kgw said:


> JRutter, these repair wires can fit into any of the housings, right?
> 
> kgw


I think that these are specific to the A3 plug housings.

I had originally wanted to pull the wiring from the TT seat plugs and insert them into the A3 plugs, but they did not fit.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

So I go to the parts counter and simply tell them which housing (number) the repair wires are for? I have never dealt with the repair wires before, so bear with me!





JRutter said:


> I think that these are specific to the A3 plug housings.
> 
> I had originally wanted to pull the wiring from the TT seat plugs and insert them into the A3 plugs, but they did not fit.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Found this guy's page: https://javalins.wordpress.com/vw-golf-mk3/vw-electrical-connectors/

Have yet to go over it, but it looks good!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kgw said:


> So I go to the parts counter and simply tell them which housing (number) the repair wires are for? I have never dealt with the repair wires before, so bear with me!


That's what I did!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

JRutter, 

Do the wires below fit the TT plugs? I now have a full set of TT female plugs, but the red plugs need the wires...Plus I see you have only 2 of the 14awg repair wires (the last in your list below), and I'll need 4 of them. Brain fade, you already said no...I think some of them might, due to looking up TT wires and finding the same part numbers.




JRutter said:


> bump for presns3
> 
> WIRES:
> 000-979-009-E (3 EA)
> ...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Need the large size lug here: 









Which is 2.8mm in width...000979226. Just ordered


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*Seat Occupancy Sensor*

Good luck KGW.

My local shop wired up the seats for me. I didn't have my passenger air bag sensor working. I took off the Seat Occupancy Sensor from my A3 stock seat and put it on my passenger TT seat and cleared codes and it worked! Picture can be seen via Dropbox link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5vo58z7pj90q7v2/Seat%20Occupancy%20Sensor.jpg?dl=0"]https://www.dropbox.com/s/5vo58z7pj90q7v2/Seat%20Occupancy%20Sensor.jpg?dl=0

The module is on the lower left and you can see where it screws into in the upper right of the photo. The A3 one and TT one are identical except for part numbers. 

My passenger seat heaters work. My drivers side seat heater does not. I am getting code 01855 error code on my HVAC module in Vag Com. Going to keep troubleshooting this.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

You'll get it, persistence furthers! I now have a full set of chassis-side TT plugs, all with pigtails, except the power plugs. As soon as the 4 repair wires get here (ordered the other wires JRutter posted already), I'll get to work! Skotti just had to do the seat occupancy adaption, which is what I am hoping for as well.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks.

I tried the adaption but my Vagcom would not give me the right options via those screens in Vagcom. So I tried this approach and it worked. It is very easy to swap the sensor out. Just two screws and a wiring harness and it is done. The TT part number is 8j0959339. 

I think the driver side wires are reversed for the seat heater like is mentioned in post 21.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ahh so...I can hope anyways  , But its good to hear its a simple swap!



A3-Owner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I tried the adaption but my Vagcom would not give me the right options via those screens in Vagcom. So I tried this approach and it worked. It is very easy to swap the sensor out. Just two screws and a wiring harness and it is done. The TT part number is 8j0959339.
> 
> I think the driver side wires are reversed for the seat heater like is mentioned in post 21.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

JRutter, 

Brown wire (on TT seat?) to ground. Did you put the brown wire to the chassis, ie, under a bolt? 



JRutter said:


> Update from Brent regarding driver side seat heater:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kgw said:


> JRutter,
> 
> Brown wire (on TT seat?) to ground. Did you put the brown wire to the chassis, ie, under a bolt?


I still haven't done it, lol!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Har!! :laugh: How's the weather up there? 



JRutter said:


> I still haven't done it, lol!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The repair wires all came yesterday while I was out, so after I complete a separate task, I'll start the seats...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Put drivers seat in*

 So, progress!









A3 plugs, as JRutter says, are totally different than TT...












TT plugs here, spliced into the A3 harness...










Working great, just have to do the seat occupancy adaptation tomorrow...:thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for the pointers!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kgw said:


> Har!! :laugh: How's the weather up there?





kgw said:


> So, progress!
> 
> Working great, just have to do the seat occupancy adaptation tomorrow...:thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for the pointers!!


Awesome! I am still loving the full leather bolsters and alcantara, along with the longer seat bottom. It is starting to get cold enough that I want my seat heater!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Seat heaters qualify as a bona fide inspiration  

Happy to report that both the ESP and airbag lights reset on their own after 2 restarts! I'll use VAD this morning to check it out a bit, but. . .:thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Just a curious question: what is this strap used for on the TT? Seatbelt would be my guess...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't have that on my TT seats- however, I believe that is a 'grab strap' to pull the seat forward- remember, those seats were made for a 2 door, so you have to tilt the seat forward to get in the back seat on a TT.
It's come in handy in my car- the pax seat tilts all the way forward, accommodating items I'd otherwise not be able to fit in the back!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The roadster convertable has the straps, and the hard top does not.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Went out put my hand thru the strap and the thumb fits that groove in the fixture...pull up with the thumb and the seat tilts forward...Ah soo!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*12v for TT passenger seat...*

I took the center console partially apart to get to the cigarette lighter power:








You pull the ashtray out, then the lock switch panel pulls out (carefully). Then there is a single 13mm bolt that releases the arm rest.

Getting the panel that holds the 12v receptacles out is a pain, just the usual plastic clips, but unreachable from the bottom! So I pried from the top and was able to push one side up without breaking anything


















These Posi-Taps are xlnt! So now the 12v wire is ready for the p-seat install...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

FWIW, I ran the power off the driver's seat, ran the wire under the center console. Only downside is I cannot adjust both seats at the same time, or I blow a fuse. Never been an issue, so far- would be a rare scenario.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, since the cigarette lighter has never been used, I thought it would be a good place to tap. . .But it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to put a dummy lighter in the receptacle :laugh:


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

kgw said:


> Just a curious question: what is this strap used for on the TT? Seatbelt would be my guess.





JRutter said:


> The roadster convertable has the straps, and the hard top does not.


Correct, it's to hold the seat belts on cabriolet models. They don't have rear seats and the belts lay flat against the rear trims. The straps make it easier to grab the belts by holding them up. Unbuttoning the straps allows the belts to retract away when you want to make use of the little bit of storage space available.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

So the strap is a "conversation piece" now... I have to say that the TT seats are way more comfortable! The old seat, with its bottom seat seam 3-4" off the vertical back, always felt like I was sitting on a large wrinkle: not fun!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Passenger seat is in the car, but it's a fluid situation  Still doing the wiring...Here's what's causing me grief: 










It's the A3 seatbelt pressure sensor. I can't see any pin numbers on the housing! Can anyone tell me which side the numbering starts on? The wire colors are different on these connectors, so I am going by the pin numbers.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks great! Nice work. Im jealous. Still hate my stock seats.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

It's such a wonderful upgrade, SS! The aesthetics are seriously cool, and, the seats are so much more comfortable!! Creep up on it slowly, that's what I did, and it worked!  I kept looking, and finally found this pair on eBay for an amazing price...Without a doubt, it is beneficial to have some funds available to pounce when the right moment occurs, but you still have to keep your eyes peeled!!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

kgw said:


> It's the A3 seatbelt pressure sensor. I can't see any pin numbers on the housing! Can anyone tell me which side the numbering starts on? The wire colors are different on these connectors, so I am going by the pin numbers.


Check the male connector to see if its housing is labeled


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Great idea :thumbup: The old tunnel vision was keeping me away! I'll go down to my shop and check it out this morning. . .


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Good news, the housing was marked at the beginning, 1, and at the end, 5. All codes cleared, the passenger seat is in the groove :thumbup:,


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Hey, what do you think about this: should I tastefully trim the straps on these cabriolet seats?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I left mine in place. Don't even notice them anymore. I was tempted to rim them though...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yep, the best solution, no doubt! Too bad the top point is not a snap like the lower point: that would be simple.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe you can visit an upholstery shop and see if they can shorten the straps and flip the button to the other side so they can lay flat.

Or apply some velcro to the strap and rear of release trim so they sit close to flat. 

Maybe do what a lot of TT cab owners like to by leaving it hanging unbuttoned and not holding the seatbelt. 

Those seats look weird in that car, kinda like they're out of place. Any exterior shots? Is it nice having the fold forward feature or is it pointless with the rear doors? Have any fun with it, like open a front door, fold forward to access something in the rear while someone watches too see if they get a befuddled look on their face?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The passenger seat strap is basically flat against the seat, for some reason the drivers side is loopy. So, it can be flattened, I'm sure. As Skotti says, when you have a large object in back with the back seats flat, the ability to fold the p.seat forward is useful.

They look fine , take a look at my shots across the front seats. They look better from the back as well, due to the Alcantara dropping halfway down , to where the net starts. From the outside, you can't even see the strap/seat release.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)




----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

What? Your crazy man. Those seats look so sick! They look even better in person and they are way more comfortable than the stock seats. I got to check them out in A3-Owners car a few months ago at the track. Definitely a mod on my list, just need to find a set in good condition first.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I think they match pretty well when they are in normal position. Solid upgrade and I love the alcantara.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't say they looked bad. I'm used to seeing them in customer's TTs which have a different look to their interior, which is why they look a little out of place to me. A3 interiors have more vertical and horizontal lines, which is maybe why their seats have intersecting vertical & horizontal lines in the seat covers. TT interior trims and roofline have a somewhat swoopy look to them, TT seat covers have more curves & swoops in them that are also present in the rear seats. Google search appropriate model year TT & A3 interiors and you'll be able to see what I mean. 

The latest series of photos are all side shots, so when I inquired about an exterior shot, what I had in mind was one from the front. kgw could have just said no to photos and that would have been fine.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Difficult due to the reflections, but here is a frontal shot :









I was out there eyeballing the strap and came up with this:









Perfect!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looking at that, I need to break out the dust brush...


----------



## oldmandt (Dec 26, 2006)

I did this mod also and I love it. Great seats and they are so comfortable compared to our stock seats. Looking good kgw.

:thumbup: eace: ic:


----------



## oldmandt (Dec 26, 2006)

*Need help*

So my driver's seat heater was not working. I checked the wiring and got that figured out. Here is my problem.

I am using the A3 connector and connecting the TT seat wires to it. I only can get power to the power seat or the seat heater but not the other. I swapped the thick brown cable in pin 5 with the thin brown cable in pin 8. Where ever the thin power cable goes that feature has power. So thin brown cable in pin 5 the seat heaters work and if the thin brown cable is in pin 8 the power seats work. 

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

oldmandt said:


> So my driver's seat heater was not working. I checked the wiring and got that figured out. Here is my problem.
> 
> I am using the A3 connector and connecting the TT seat wires to it. I only can get power to the power seat or the seat heater but not the other. I swapped the thick brown cable in pin 5 with the thin brown cable in pin 8. Where ever the thin power cable goes that feature has power. So thin brown cable in pin 5 the seat heaters work and if the thin brown cable is in pin 8 the power seats work.
> 
> ...


Did you see the post on the first page regarding the driver's side seat heater and the wiring change for it? Typically brown wire = ground so you may want to verify that, if so it is just a cable that needs to be connected to a ground.


----------



## oldmandt (Dec 26, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Did you see the post on the first page regarding the driver's side seat heater and the wiring change for it? Typically brown wire = ground so you may want to verify that, if so it is just a cable that needs to be connected to a ground.


Brown to ground...makes sense.

Thanks, I will give this a try.


----------



## oldmandt (Dec 26, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Did you see the post on the first page regarding the driver's side seat heater and the wiring change for it? Typically brown wire = ground so you may want to verify that, if so it is just a cable that needs to be connected to a ground.


So I went to my local auto part store and got a 3/8's inch grounding connector and heat gun'd it to the thick brown wire and then connected it to a bolt on the seat. It is now grounded to the chassis and the power seat is working. 

Both P and D seat heaters work.
Both P and D power seats work.
Both P and D seat belt sensors work.
Both P and D airbags work.

No faults with VCDS. I would say this is a win. Buy a beer and pizza on me since we are far away for posting this thread years ago.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

oldmandt said:


> So I went to my local auto part store and got a 3/8's inch grounding connector and heat gun'd it to the thick brown wire and then connected it to a bolt on the seat. It is now grounded to the chassis and the power seat is working.
> 
> Both P and D seat heaters work.
> Both P and D power seats work.
> ...


How do you know the airbags work? 

Glad that worked!


----------



## oldmandt (Dec 26, 2006)

TBomb said:


> How do you know the airbags work?
> 
> Glad that worked!


:laugh: Crash the car I guess. I will let you know if they work or not.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

oldmandt said:


> :laugh: Crash the car I guess. I will let you know if they work or not.


Let's hope they do and that you never have to find out for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ahh, a seriously comfortable seat!











oldmandt said:


> I did this mod also and I love it. Great seats and they are so comfortable compared to our stock seats. Looking good kgw.
> 
> :thumbup: eace: ic:


----------

